# Newark Brass Festival 2010, patron Denis Wick



## Newark Brass Festival

After the great success of *Newark Brass Festival 2009*, we are pleased to announce that details have been finalised for the *2010* event. Entries are now being accepted for the festival's competition, so if you would like the chance to win *£1,000*, check out our website www.newarkbrassfestival.co.uk.


----------



## Newark Brass Festival

*Newark Brass Festival*

NEWSFLASH...Newark Brass Festival's champion trombonist Michael Buchanan is to play Ferdinand David's Concertino with the Lincoln Symphony Orchestra at Lincoln's Drill Hall on November 14, For tickets call 01522 873894. If you would like the chance to win £1,000 at Newark Brass Festival in 2010 go to the website www.newarkbrassfestival.co.uk to enter online


----------



## Newark Brass Festival

STOP PRESS...The closing date for competitors wishing to use the official accompanist is NOVEMBER 20.

For all other competitors the closing date will be JANUARY 10. For more information see our website www.newarkbrassfestival.co.uk


----------



## Newark Brass Festival

*STOP PRESS *Newark Brass Festival's competition's closing date for entrants with own accompanist is January 10. so to win *£1000 *visit www.newarkbrassfestival.co.uk *Now*


----------



## hugshirfu

I am no fan of Bocelli, and he is not the best singer by a long shot, but he has a truer talent than a lot of "singers" out there today. At least he tries to bring classical music (or something like it) to the masses.
http://comparatifmutuelle.org/

[Admin edit: promo links removed]


----------

